# Ringneck-Collared Hybrid Tail Wag



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

My dove just did the wierdest thing during our evening cuddle...she wagged her tail A LOT and then vocalized (not coo), louder than her normal “grunting”. What is this? Does she have an egg stuck? Shes 6 mo old and hasn’t laid an egg. Shes cooing a lot so she may be a he.


----------



## The PigeonLady (Oct 21, 2019)

Usually when they get fruity and broody they will vocalise higher and louder in pitch to tell you they are fertile her egg might come early usually at 7 mnths ish they will lay as for the tail wagging the back end can be sensitive. so does she turn her tail to the side? If so when they mate and are mounted they do this


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

DoveSearcher said:


> My dove just did the wierdest thing during our evening cuddle...she wagged her tail A LOT and then vocalized (not coo), louder than her normal “grunting”. What is this? Does she have an egg stuck? Shes 6 mo old and hasn’t laid an egg. Shes cooing a lot so she may be a he.


Sexual maturity occurs from 6 to 8 months in most species. So if it is a hen, she will be stimulated by your cuddling or touching. If it ends up being a male, he may get more aggressive with you.


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

The PigeonLady said:


> Usually when they get fruity and broody they will vocalise higher and louder in pitch to tell you they are fertile her egg might come early usually at 7 mnths ish they will lay as for the tail wagging the back end can be sensitive. so does she turn her tail to the side? If so when they mate and are mounted they do this


No she was wagging it bk and forth like a dog. Hasn't done it again since that night.

What’s “fruity” mean?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Did your dove wagg the tail back and forth against a surface (like your body or something else) and then "scream"? Well, if so, this is... mating...

Here you can read many info about mating:

http://pet-doves.com/petdoves/dove_couples.htm

In the same website you can find many other information about doves behavior and language (bow and coo, etc):

http://pet-doves.com/petdoves/language.htm


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Colombina said:


> Did your dove wagg the tail back and forth against a surface (like your body or something else) and then "scream"? Well, if so, this is... mating...
> 
> Here you can read many info about mating:
> 
> ...


Yes she brushed her tail on me like she was sweeping. I wouldn’t call the associated vocalization a scream but it was louder than normal. Is this male or female behavior?

She also was cooing and fluterring her wings while I pet her on another occasion. Acording to the article that u provided this is male behavior.

What gender do u think I have?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds as if you have a male and he tried mating with your hand.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

DoveSearcher said:


> Colombina said:
> 
> 
> > Did your dove wagg the tail back and forth against a surface (like your body or something else) and then "scream"? Well, if so, this is... mating...
> ...



Yes, it is a male behavior so probably he is a male.

I've seen birds of a certain gender behaving like birds of the opposite gender (like a female mounting on her husband after the "normal" mating...) but the general behavior suggests that probably your dove is a guy.


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

[/QUOTE]Yes, it is a male behavior so probably he is a male.

I've seen birds of a certain gender behaving like birds of the opposite gender (like a female mounting on her husband after the "normal" mating...) but the general behavior suggests that probably your dove is a guy.[/QUOTE]

Thanks.

This is the second time I tried to get a female pet and found out it was a male after puberty. Last time it was my rabbit which ended up being very aggressive even after neutering. Hope my dove continues to be a good pet and we don’t get evicted from the cooing. I wanted female cuz they’re quieter.

Like my rabbit my male pet is now stuck with a female name, Daphne. Perhaps I should change it to Daffy Dove.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I understand, I prefer too females because they are quieter. Even my cat was a female. 

My male birds are not aggressive with me. Do you think to get him a mate in the future? Probably he sees you like your mate...

Lol we have too some birds with a "wrong name"... My brother has a female pigeon called Nerone (Neron) like the Roman Emperor... I have a female called Londo like the character of the TV series Babylon 5...we didn't change them; if you decide to change it just choose a name which sounds similar, you know, birds learn their name and they respond to them when called. 
Btw, I just remembered your previous thread, we played at "Name That Bird" 😊.


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Colombina said:


> I understand, I prefer too females because they are quieter. Even my cat was a female.
> 
> My male birds are not aggressive with me. Do you think to get him a mate in the future? Probably he sees you like your mate...
> 
> ...


I currently dont intend to get Daph a mate. When Im home and not sleeping, Daph is out of the cage and with me. TMI...even in the shower.

Gender doesnt really matter. We r super attached to each other. Daph wants to be with me all the time...in my lap when Im sitting, on my shoulder and cooing in my ear when Im having my am coffee, on my chest for cuddles when Im in bed watching tv. I even took her to the pub with me once. Of course she is huge hit in public...and makes people smile on our walks. People expect to see pet parrots out but not doves. I dare say Daph is prob the easiest if not the most perfect pet Ive ever had.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, he really seems a wonderful friend, that's great 😀 !!!

I have too some birds who are really sweet and friendly like Daph.
You can see here my lovely Aurora:

Girls at the mirror https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=115081

As I said earlier, even my male birds are good guys, not aggressive with me, the only problem is that they love so much "singing" 😅..... 

Anyway, I'm so glad you found the most perfect pet 😊.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

The bird does sound like a male, now that you have given more info. 
Be sure to keep it in perspective, this is a bird who is male and sees you as a mate, in which nature of the species is the driving force, but humans see it as love or friendship, these behaviors are already genetically wired and in absence of another bird will only be able to enact them with what they have, which is you. 

If the bird had another pigeon as a mate it would act totally different with you, even possibly seeing you as a threat, or a competitor.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I just want to add that Aurora, even if she got married with Lazzaro (he had pox and was rescued by my brother), is still really lovely and friendly. When she is not sitting on her eggs, she love spending her time with me and my family, she loves sitting on my head, legs, etc. She also loves watching what we are doing 😄 (like putting a new wallpaper, etc). 

Anyway, in my experience doves raised by humans are really friendly and sweet, even when married. They are also really protective of their human family members (for example, when my dove sees a pigeon on my head or shoulder she immediately chases him/her away).


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Colombina said:


> Girls at the mirror https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=115081
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad you found the most perfect pet 😊.


Cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Ladygrey said:


> If the bird had another pigeon as a mate it would act totally different with you, even possibly seeing you as a threat, or a competitor.


That's one reason I'm not getting Daph a mate. Plus two birds is too much poo!


----------



## The PigeonLady (Oct 21, 2019)

I have 8 adults 3 chicks at the moment I think I'm done having anymore hard getting a shower in the morning there's a cue now when I turn the shower on they all come flying and are all in it... but poop isn't that bad to wipe up i use plastic matts where they roost but mostly they are outside in the aviary and then there is some squabbling over who gets the big curtain rail when they come in at nyt but I love it 😊 these are all rescues that i found some still injured i adopted them 😋


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Beautiful picture!!!

Looks like my home 😅!!!


----------



## The PigeonLady (Oct 21, 2019)

Thankyou 😊 I have a YouTube channel if you love pigeons and want to see more https://youtu.be/tqrtt5z1GfU


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for the link!

I have too some pigeons, all disabled and/or rescued 😊.


----------

